# Hey Florida!



## Tnelson82 (Jul 16, 2014)

What's up fellas. I am loading the kayak, tent and rods in the truck and heading as far south as I can. Then fishing my way up back up North to Norfolk, VA. Right now the plan is to go as far as Mosquito Lagoon. But I have been looking at taking it all the way to the Keys. So... I have two weeks. I don't need anything too specific, I certainly am not asking for your secret honey hole, just info on areas that might be worth looking into, places I should camp, basically any local gouge that I can get would be appreciated. Space Coast, Pompano Beach, Miami, The Keys. I want to fish it all! But I know I can't. Where should I focus my efforts. I am in the NAVY and am getting transferred to the west coast this winter. I am trying to cross some species of the bucket list before I go. Snook and Tarpon. I love all kinds of pullage and love catching reds and trout too. But I can do that where I am. So where is it all happening for the last 2 weeks of August? Thanks guys.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Tnelson - THANK YOU for your service !! 

I myself am retired Navy - 21 years.
3 years in Norfolk on a sub tender.
but, the best part was 4 years on a destroyer in Key West
and 3 years at NAS Key West...... MAN I MISS THE KEYS !!
but, that was back in the '70s. I still visit every couple of years and just fish from the bridges.
Next time, I will take my bass boat and stay a week.

The Florida Keys are known for the close inshore fishing. Especially casting around the mangroves.
I am near Orlando. I have not fished the Mosquito Lagoon yet due to it having some health problems lately.
Bring plenty of sun block and mosquito repellent. All the rains lately have really raised havoc on the skeeters.
If you go to the Lagoon, it is operated by the US Park Service and no camping allowed. You must be out of
the park like 8pm or something like that - not sure. But before dark anyway.

good luck, safe trip and happy fishing !! show us some pics during your journey.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not from Florida but I been there a couple of times. 

I don't think you can fish the east coast of Florida without hitting Sebastian inlet. Looks like a fishing pier built on top of the jetty. Sorry I've never been there. 

There is a pretty beach around Melbourne Beach for some nice pompano and whiting (I have been there). It has a deep gut with a bar you can reach with a good cast.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Sebastian Inlet . . .*


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Mosquito Lagoon is an excellent place to try for a huge trout. I always see pictures of 28"++ trout coming from there......


----------



## Tnelson82 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------

